# Update on Drive to the Border



## Joycee (Jul 22, 2009)

Hola
In case anyone is interested on how our drive to the border went, we were able to make it from Puebla to Laredo in one day. We left Puebla on May 21st at 4:00 a.m and got to the American Immigration by 5:00 p.m. where we were hassled for an hour before we were allowed to cross with my brother-in-law who has a valid US visa. For our return trip we left Nuevo Laredo yesterday afternoon and stayed overnight at Las Palmas in Matahuala before finishing our return trip to Puebla. We had no problems whatsoever, and our SUV is now nationalized. Thanks everyone for your input and suggestions in case of problems. It is always good to have a backup plan.


----------



## HoneyBee23 (May 12, 2011)

I just wanted to say thank you for posting how your trip went. I have to admit I have been quite nervous about our upcoming move and it makes me feel so much better hearing from people who have recently made a similar drive.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

I am still learning the ropes and procedures. What is meant by your SUV being "nationalized"? We will be driving from the US to Mexico when we retire there, RVGRINGO has posted some helpful ideas of getting/bringing a US car or selling it in the US and buying a vehicle in Mexico. What are the pros and cons about this?


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> I am still learning the ropes and procedures. What is meant by your SUV being "nationalized"? We will be driving from the US to Mexico when we retire there, RVGRINGO has posted some helpful ideas of getting/bringing a US car or selling it in the US and buying a vehicle in Mexico. What are the pros and cons about this?


If you buy a car in Mexico, it may or may not meet the emissions standards in the U.S. I know that doesn't answer your question entirely, but it's something to keep in mind.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

1st, we just drove Laredo to our place in Mineral de Pozos(about 45 min north of Queretaro).
We had a friend following us that needed FMM et al. We left Laredo immigration at 8:30AM and arrived Pozos about 5:15PM. This about 45min longer than normal as had very detailed military inspection on Saltillo bypass and some single lane construction. Given that we can do Puebla in 3.5-4hrs with the Norte, your 13 hour trip seems about right.
As to cars, I'm aware of 3 statii. US car on temporary permit into Mexico, a 10 year old US car that has been nationalized in Mexico and a Mexico purchased car. All have differences in terms of whom can drive and insurance on Mexican & US side. As to emissions, this really for importation into US. You can drive Mexican car temporarily, with extra insurance, without changing but needs return to Mexico.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

To make it simple, a SUV, car, etc..that has been nationalised in Mexico means it is now a mexican SUV and the title is Mexican. You can still drive it in the US (vacations, etc..) but it can not be sold there since the title is not from the US. Any car can be Nationalised if you are willing to pay the import tax.


----------



## HoneyBee23 (May 12, 2011)

We are getting our SUV nationalized because my husband feels it's much better to get an American vehicle nationalized than purchasing one in Mexico because they are much better taken care of.
It's the same thing as if you bring a an American vehicle into Mexico, you just can't sell it out of the country it's registered in.
I do think that you have to be a Mexican citizen to have a vehicle nationalized since that's what we were told but as we all know the laws are ever changing.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

DNP said:


> If you buy a car in Mexico, it may or may not meet the emissions standards in the U.S. I know that doesn't answer your question entirely, but it's something to keep in mind.


That is a moot point, as it wouldn't be able to be sold in the USA anyway. However, you can drive it there for a visit.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Nationalization for all I've heard recently is very expensive. There are differences between nationalized and temporary importation with insurance and whom can drive.


----------



## HoneyBee23 (May 12, 2011)

Actually I think the price depends on the year and make of the vehicle. For us the price we paid for it in the US and the cost of nationalization is the same price we would have paid for a similar vehicle in Mexico. But one thing to consider is that if you don't send in your paperwork beforehand then you have to wait 4 days at the border for them to do the paperwork. But we sent ours in early and they said once we get there it will only take 4 hrs. and we'll be all set.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

HoneyBee23 said:


> Actually I think the price depends on the year and make of the vehicle. For us the price we paid for it in the US and the cost of nationalization is the same price we would have paid for a similar vehicle in Mexico. But one thing to consider is that if you don't send in your paperwork beforehand then you have to wait 4 days at the border for them to do the paperwork. But we sent ours in early and they said once we get there it will only take 4 hrs. and we'll be all set.


So, let me get this straight. I can bring my American titled car with me to Mexico when I drive down. I will then have three alternatives. First, if my state has online renewal I can keep the car in Mexico with my US plates [but I won't be able to sell it in Mexico] or Second, I can "phone ahead" for the paperwork to have the car nationalized (at what cost I do not know) when I enter Mexico or Third I can start the process in Mexico and wait a time to get it done.

In all, I am more concerned about the cost and the hassles (more the cost) of this nationalizing process than the status of the car. I am not concerned about selling either a Mexican purchased or nationalized car in the US, as I do not intend to bring it back permanently.

 Where can I find more information from an official source about this?


----------



## HoneyBee23 (May 12, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> So, let me get this straight. I can bring my American titled car with me to Mexico when I drive down. I will then have three alternatives. First, if my state has online renewal I can keep the car in Mexico with my US plates [but I won't be able to sell it in Mexico] or Second, I can "phone ahead" for the paperwork to have the car nationalized (at what cost I do not know) when I enter Mexico or Third I can start the process in Mexico and wait a time to get it done.
> 
> In all, I am more concerned about the cost and the hassles (more the cost) of this nationalizing process than the status of the car. I am not concerned about selling either a Mexican purchased or nationalized car in the US, as I do not intend to bring it back permanently.
> 
> Where can I find more information from an official source about this?


We went through a company that does the legalization for you. I can give you the site but I don't know if they speak english(or if you speak spanish) they can give you all the details. We have to wait at the border on the US side for 4 hrs then we continue on into Mexico and we just skip the whole permit deal that you would normally get when taking in a vehicle. I think it's easier to get it nationalized because you do it once and your done, period. I know lots of relatives that have done this and they never had any problems either. 
Ours cost us 1,200 usd, but every vehicle is different.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you I will file the link in my Mexico file for future use.


----------



## Joycee (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank you Honeybee and all the others that replied. For my 2003 Dodge Durango it cost $1260 plus we were supposed to pay the driver $35.00. There are many agencies that perform the service but one needs to be careful that they are reputable. The one I used was recommened by another forum member. The staff was bi-lingual. I am not sure you wait at the US side of the border. In my case we unloaded the car at a place in Nuevo Laredo and we went with the driver to Bridge 3 and waited for him there. He then took us back to our stuff and we were on our way. Total time was about 4 hours. I don't believe you have to be Mexican to nationalize a car because they take the car title and put another person's name on it and later make a Mexican title in your name. Also the latest model year that the agency will handle is 2003.
I hope this helps. If anyone has any more questions about it send me a PM.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Remember: The car must have been built in a NAFTA country for normal importation. There are special rules for antique/classic collectables.


----------



## PaulaDee (Jun 16, 2011)

*Mexico Trips*



HoneyBee23 said:


> I just wanted to say thank you for posting how your trip went. I have to admit I have been quite nervous about our upcoming move and it makes me feel so much better hearing from people who have recently made a similar drive.


My husband and I have been back and forth to Mexico from Houston (driving our Texas SUV) 4 times in the last month. We go from Laredo to Monterrey (to see his Mom) and from Brownsville to Matamoros (our son's dentist...he is getting braces there)....we have had no problems. My husband is Mexican/American and I am as blond German as they come. We were worried at first but we listen to the news, we talk to everyone and we keep our eyes and ears open. We plan another trip next week and several more in July and Aug. 
BTW...all the cars that seem to be driven by extremely rude and dangerous drivers...we made note that all we encountered had Texas plates...go figure!


----------



## HoneyBee23 (May 12, 2011)

Here's the site I forgot to post. http://www.fronteralaredo.com/

Thanks for sharing your experiences also PaulaDee, I guess I won't be the only blonde with her Hispanic husband. Hopefully I too will able to report back that everything went as smooth for us as everyone else has experienced. It's also nice to hear there are plenty of vehicles with US plates around.


----------



## Ulev (Jul 9, 2011)

*Baja 'duty free zone' ???*



RVGRINGO said:


> Remember: The car must have been built in a NAFTA country for normal importation. There are special rules for antique/classic collectables.


Quick question from a 'newbie' 
I am driving down a 10 y/o SUV thru TJ, or a 'truck crossing' just east of TJ,
With disabled US plates.
I am told that the Mexican state of Baja is a better crossing point than others ( not taking into consideration safety...) due to it's 'status' as a special duty free zone ...sorry, could not remember the official name...:noidea:

Is this true ?
any recommendations from others on this site as to precautions et cetera ? 

THX


----------



## Ulev (Jul 9, 2011)

Thx for your reply.
The SUV was built in good ole Indiana
US of A 
I was informed that no 
Import duty is charged on 10 year. +
auto ?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

None of the above information is current or correct.
If you have a US registered vehicle, you may temporarily import it to Mexico when you cross the border. Since June 11, 2011, there will be a fee of $200 to $400 USD charged to your major credit card. If the car is officially removed before your FMM tourist permit expires, the fee will be refunded to that same credit card; no other and not in cash, so don't lose it. If you are going to live in Mexico, get your visa applied for within 30 days of your arrival. As soon as you receive it, you have 15 days to notify Aduana of your change of INM status. If you don't, you'll probably lose that deposit. Once you have your visa, your temporarily imported car may stay in Mexico as long as your INM status is maintained. It may come and go with you, or be left behind if you fly out. However, you may never sell it, or any part of it, in Mexico. It must eventually leave Mexico.
Permanently importing a US registered car is seldom worth the money and the hassle. Getting one insured for more than liability is also very difficult. 
We have a '99 Nissan Pathfinder we temporarily imported in 2001 and keep registered in the USA, in a county that doesn't require proof of anything but US ownership. We also have a Smart with Jalisco plates, purchased in Guadalajara. The latter is what we drive to the USA because of the economy.


----------



## Ulev (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks RVGRINGO !

Appreciate the good info .
Fortunately, I applied for and
Received my FM3 in 2010, so
Possibly I may not have to pay the
$200 USD ?
I will however be hauling a jetski trailer
As a cargo hauler, furniture, tools et.cetera...hopefully, since I will have 'proof of ownership' for our casita we
Might avoid any unpleasantries as it affects the trailer...
Good choice on the Smart car, I was baffled by how many huge SUVs I saw in Baja Sur, when I asked "how can one afford such thirsty vehicles", I was told that
Fuel prices were 'subsidized' by the Gov
And rarely fluctuated from $2.50 +/- USD...
another fallacy perhaps ?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you have a green booklet FM3, you must have failed to renew it in 2011. You will probably face fines.

If you simply have the temporary visa in your passport, you were required to enter Mexico within 180 days of issuance, and to register it with INM in Mexico within 30 days of entry, with proof of residence.

You will be charged the vehicle fees, which went into effect on June 11, 2011. 

You may not bring a 'commercial size' truck into Mexico; so check the limits with customs.

A towed utility trailer becomes part of the vehicle's 'importada temporal. As such, the vehicle may not leave Mexico without that trailer. Check with customs for special rules for campers, etc.

Fuel prices rise incrementally on a scheduled basis. Your information was false.

You'll need an itemized inventory of everything you bring, including serial numbers of electrical items, present value, date of purchase, etc. It sounds like you will be over the value limit & may be subject to duty. With that load, you'll have to declare and will probably be inspected. If the value is above the customs limit, you'll need a customs broker.


----------



## el confederado (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Everyone, we are flying back to Mexico this weekend. We were going to drive but discovered our 2005 VW needs some work that we don't want to pay for right now. Does anyone know for sure if a naturalized Mexican citizen (me) can bring in a US plated car temporarily? I can't find a definitive answer for this. The consulate does not return phone calls and Banjercito does not make it clear. Thanks for any info anyone might have!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Sorry, but you cannot drive a car with foreign (non-Mexican) plates. In Mexico, you are a Mexican. You could only drive an expat's foreign plated car with the expat owner in the vehicle. (Aduana law, 106, I believe)
Upon entering Mexico, you must use your Mexican passport, not your US passport. Returning to the USA, it is just the opposite.


----------



## el confederado (Jan 1, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Sorry, but you cannot drive a car with foreign (non-Mexican) plates. In Mexico, you are a Mexican. You could only drive an expat's foreign plated car with the expat owner in the vehicle. (Aduana law, 106, I believe)
> Upon entering Mexico, you must use your Mexican passport, not your US passport. Returning to the USA, it is just the opposite.


Thanks RVGRINGO! That's what I was afraid of.


----------



## Joycee (Jul 22, 2009)

RV ******
Is that a new rule that a Mexican national cannot drive a foreign plated car? My husband recieved a temporary permit for his foreign plated car in the past. Now he still drives a car with foreign plates because even though the car was nationalized last month we are having difficulty getting the plates for it in Puebla. We have gotten stopped a couple times by the transit police, and they were satisfied when we showed them the paperwork.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

No, the law is not new. It is a customs (Aduana) law and not something the 'transitos' are likely to know. However, a Mexican citizen who drives a foreign plated car without the expat owner aboard, risks arrest and confiscation of the car in the event of an accident. It may also give the insurance company an 'out', as the car was being operated illegally.
In your case, it appears that your car is in the process of being nationalized and is possibly 'en tramite', so I'm not sure if that would be to your advantage. You really need to get those Mexican plates, although it can be difficult to get them, as well as full insurance, as nationalized cars are often assumed to be 'chocolates'; even these days.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Since this thread started as a "drive to the border" topic, I'll post this here.

We just made the drive from Guanajuato to the border and crossed at Colombia. It was uneventful, however there are 4 new checkpoints set up between San Luis Potosi and Monterrey, two are Federal Police and two are military. Three of the four have new permanent signs posted so it appears they are there to stay for a while. I guess that's a good thing but it is a reminder of the problem.

Getting my fiancee across the border was a whole different story and they almost didn't let her cross, even though she has a valid tourist visa and has always used it properly. They held us for an hour and a half, we were interrogated by three different people and they made us unload every item from the car and they tore it all apart and they had the sniffing dogs in the car. Not a pleasant experience but they finally let us go. My fiancee laughed sardonically as we headed out of the border crossing area and the sign says, "welcome to the United States". I know that they have a job to do, but what a nice, warm welcome for a legal visitor.


----------

